# Roseburg doesn't want Obama



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article ... oting.html

The local newspaper says Obama visiting the family of victims in Oregon is political grandstanding, and disrespectful. Surprising coming from a liberal state. The other surprising thing is why is FOX and the UK our only source of truth?



> 'The President is not welcome here': Roseburg residents angry that Obama is traveling to visit the victims of the UCC shooting
> Publisher of a local conservative newspaper in Roseburg, Oregon, says Obama is 'not welcome' in the town
> The President will visit Friday
> David Jaques says the visit is a 'grandstand for political purposes'
> ...


Not even liberals are dumb enough to think more gun control will stop this. So why do liberals want us disarmed? Wanting us disarmed has to be the answer. The current laws are often not enforced and I think it's because they want more laws. When there are enough to take guns away, then they will enforce the law. Do they want a Marxist dictator like Obama? Of course they do, but is that the reason they want to disarm America? The purpose of the political grandstanding is radical gun control. Will the republican congress resist if it comes as an executive order? I doubt it. Cruz will be mostly alone ------- again.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Plainsman....

I always used to be under the assumption that the liberals just wanted more laws so it looked like they were doing things. But more and more I see it like you do now..... They want these gun laws for a total disarmament.

I was reading the comments on one of the many news articles about the Oregon shooting. One person who claimed to be liberal but "pro" gun. Thought the best idea was to have a central location for all of your guns. IE: you had to go to a place that kept the guns under lock and key. Then you show up and say... I am going to the range, hunting trip, etc. Then give me my 7mm or what ever is your gun. This guy was all serious and said this would be the best idea..... well many things I see wrong...

1. The criminals won't be keeping their guns there.
2. What will happen when the "army" is around those buildings saying... nope we seized this building under "executive orders".

It is sad that people think that more laws will stop this stuff. IT WONT. Here are a couple things...

1. Mental health places are so scared to mark people as "insane" or "mentally incompitent" for the fear of not being PC and getting sued.... THANK YOU GOVERMENT.... btw (regan was the one who started to close all mental insitutes)

2. If background checks would allow to dive into mental health issue before they sold guns.... Again cant do that because invasion of privacy crap and being all PC.

I mean an easy solution instead of more laws.... let the back ground checks get into the mental health data bases. I mean the FBI is the one doing the checks. I mean Walmart employees call federal government and they do the check and give the OK back.

Edit:

What I am getting at is there are laws and databases out there to stop mentally ill people from getting guns. LETS USE THEM!!!

Now this would open up a whole can of worms I understand. I mean if someone was once prescribed depression meds... they would be in NO GO for purchasing a gun. Also would that keep people from getting help?? Maybe..

The way I look at it. It wouldnt take guns away from these people if they already purchased one. But if they wanted to buy a new one.... they get flagged. Also away to get off that list... Have a doctor give you the OK and say he is in good mental health... if not... Still on the NO GO.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

That liberal guy from Oregon who said he was pro gun was a liar. He wants people to think he is pro gun. Just like the guys on fishingbuddy that say we need common sense solutions. We have solution, but we refuse to use them. They think it sounds good to say common sense solutions, but those solutions are right in front of their face. Then they say gun owners need to do something. They have and over the years they have given up freedom to protect the guilty. Time for that crap to stop and simply use the laws that are in place. That would require punishing someone and that isn't the liberal way.


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

I think the public is tired of grandsanding by ALL politicians, regardless of their stripe! 
A central cache of guns is such a non starter.....
Delving into the mental health registries/database, Chuck! Sounds well meaning in theory, but what mental health registgries and what database. What would that include? Only people with certain diagnostic codes, the guy who has serious Season Affective Disorder and sees his family doc for some antidepressant? Where would a bacground check get all this data? Sounds good but will never happen.
How about like what the FAA is doing now with DUI's? Even a lowly private pilot with a DUI is very close to being grounded for life and must jump through many many hoops to get behind the yoke of a little 150! So hnter jones gets a DUI, do the gendarmes come to his house adn remove all hs guns? Where do they sotre them, does he get tham back, etc. or the guy seing his family doc?

When you beging to profile who the bad guys are likely to be, I'd be much more concerned about the young white single male, still in or just out of high school, loves fairly radical organizations (how and who what a radical organization is??) I'm not being argumentative, but when you do exdamine the fine print of this sort of thing, you find ramifications you never thought of. And how do you be fair, to try to protect the well being of the public without infringing on anyones rights as much as possible. A system would be so full of errors I can see every outdoor website lighting up with with examples of people unjustly persecuted and prosecuted, etc. THEN, if you were a physician do you want this possibly dangerous person to know you turned him in or wrote your concerns on his chart to be flagged later by a background check? 
A few weeks ago I had a VERY uncomfortable situation where I was really concerned about a kid.....i cant and wont go into details now, but several time I seriously thought of going out to my p;pickup and sticking my tiny little 380 into my pocket - its so small no one would notice it... I get goose bumps just thinking about it! And this kid has no record, no previous treatment for his obviously needed severe mental problems, but perhaps the most screwed up kid I've ever seen and in close to 50 years I've seen many! I made the parent promise to lock his damned guns up, and get the kid help (Its expensive - whine ) but haven't heard. I still worry a LOT about this kid. So far so good, but I wouldn't be surprised to have to say to my self "told you so" sooner or later......Or suicide - IMHO either is inevitable! They don't live in ND or I wouldn't write this as I'd either get shot or sued. But no names and no specifics...
And most of us know kids and adults like this! When and where do you stick your neck out? Every mass shooting it comes out that these guys are NOT legally insane at all (Holmes is a good example) even though we call the nuts, etc. but everyone around them says "doesn't surprise me, etc" but until someone does something BAD there isn't much you can do about it. As a physician i can tell you and Ive heard it many times, stick your neck out and you just might get it shot off.
Nope, I have no magic solutions....zero...legislated better gun storage MIGHT be effective in reducing NOT the mass premeditated murders to get attention like this one, but kids accidentally shooting each other and stuff like the 11 year old kid shotgunning the little 7 - 8 year old girl next door because she wouldn't let him play with her puppy! This sort of thing is becoming far too common, and IMO it remains one of the few things that might be attainable --- reduction in accidental and purposful shootings by kids and making the firearm owner culpable for improper storage. Would be a royal PITA for most of us, but if it saves some kids lives, so be it. And no, I'm not a pediatrician[, but when a well meaning pediatrician advises some parent regarding proper gun storage you all know what happens...read the blogs! LOL


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I have an idea. How about teaching kids to respect other people like they did thirty years ago. Don't worry so much about little Johny's self esteem. Start by burning Dr. Spock's books, and smack little Johny's behind when he misbehaves. :wink: Oh no a book burner a book burner. :rollin:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

HH...

I agree totally with what you are saying and the nightmare or the fall out of what I was talking about.

But when you asked what databases.... Medical Records, Criminal records, Military records, School records, etc. These things have notes saying if people are on medications, have been committed, have had behavioral problems, etc. There is a paper trail out there. How else does the media get their info? But again it is not PC to ask if someone is on medication sometimes it is against data privacy laws. I mean employers can be sued in some cases.

Now I am not saying "Profile" these people. But what I am saying it is a broad brush. If you have been prescribe some sort of depression meds, psychological medication, etc. You are on the NO GO list until you can prove to be released from it. Which then have a standard protocol to get off that list. Or if you are on that NO GO list for some minor issues.... you can't buy the gun the gun and take it home. Maybe have a FBI worker, doctor, etc. Have to do an evaluation to get u off that list. I don't have all the answers but it would be a step in the right direction.

Because not so much the "mass shootings". I see more and more of the father/mother of 3 doing a murder suicide when things aren't going good. Many times those people were on some sort of depression meds before they did the horrific act.

One main thing about the "mass shootings".... is that the media doesn't need to do the extensive reporting on it. I read an article (yeah I know oxymoron in this case...lol) that said the majority of the "mass shootings" once investigated said they were following previous shootings and studied them or "idolized" them. So is the media breeding this culture of mass shootings?? I don't know??

But one of the main things I think why this crap keeps happening is kind of what plainsman hinted at.... teaching our kids values and being respectful to everyone. I have notice a huge down swing in that over the years while I have been coaching. I noticed it from parents and kids alike.


----------

